# Help!



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Got a problem in my new setup.

This algae keeps returning very quickly

So far i have tried 20 amanos, (some died got 30 more on the way on saturday)

Did a 2 day blackout, got worse

Reduced photo period from 8 to 5hrs, got worse, back up to 8 no change

Lighting ADA MH

Water changes - x2/wk

Pressurised co2

Not dosing any ferts yet, due to using ada substrate

Water:-

NH4 - 0
NH3 - 0
NO3 - 15
PO4 - 1.0-1.5
KH - 5
PH - 6.8
GH - 9










Any ideas? I would really appreciate some input in how to combat this

Thanks,
James


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How many watts of light does the ADA MH give off and what size tank is it?

Is it densely planted?

How long has it been set up?


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,

The bulb is the 150w MH

Tank is a 3' one, with about 125lt after substrate and rocks have been in

Not densley planted, only HC

Its been setup now for just under a month here is a thread of the setup http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/33046-3-planted-tank-journal-3.html

I think we are on similar lines, low plant load, high light = bad receipe..?

Just hope that the amanos help out, but how do other maintain similar setups with low algae, thats what is confusing me

James


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you have to start a tank with a heavy loading of plants, get it going good, get any algae issues solved, and only then go to a light plant load, if that is what you want. For now, the best thing you can do is raise the light higher above the tank to reduce its intensity, and add some floating plants to help get the algae under control. It is a lot of light for that size tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

James,

Although you did the right thing by keeping the light duration short and not adding livestock, the bio-filter was simply insufficient to deal with any organics that would develop. As mentioned with you high light it doesn't take much in way of organics to set off a chain of events that leads to slime algae. I've seen this over and over again with new setups. As mentioned a heavier plant load from the getgo as well as adding AC would have helped convert any nh3 that developed until the benefiical bacteria took over. 

I would do as suggested by adding more plants, add AC, reduce light until your biofilter catches up.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies

I used a mature filter from my discus tank, but it was not enough by the looks of it, as it cycled again

Im going to buy some floating plants as suggested tomorrow, depending on what i find.. ive increased the height of the MH, and hopefully that will help, along with 50 amanos

Whats AC?

Thanks,
James


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I was referrring to Activated Carbon (AC). It's helpful in the first month or so until the biofilter gets established. It does absorb nh3 and other chemicals that might help fuel algae growth. 

Yeah, if your saying the tank cycled again, then it's pretty much textbook with that algae.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quick reply to mention that the algae has gone 

Did all the suggestions, increase the height of the MH, light down to 5hrs again, added a few floated plants

Now just need the HC to fill in (and at last its started to grow again)










James


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Now *that* looks better!


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheers mate

Just got to get the clear co2 tubing / glass diffuser, and let the HC fill in and il be happy 

James


----------

